# Little help with lower right shots



## Daduate (May 13, 2021)

Ok so I can pretty much repeat these results 7/10 times from 20-30 yards with my bow the lower right target for me is always off . The picture I chose is a bit exaggerated because I had already been shooting circles for about 45 minutes but it serves purpose for this thread . My question is I can shoot lower left upper left center upper right fine but my lower right is normally off by ide say 3/4” -1&1/2” . Could it be something with my focus point on eyes? I can hit the inner dot about 7/10 times on all other targets but that one. Idk if it’s target panic or what ? I shoot quarter open stance straight arm level shoulder w arrow use a three point anchor everything just catch hell with lower right bullseye @nuts&bolts any suggestions?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Daduate said:


> Ok so I can pretty much repeat these results 7/10 times from 20-30 yards with my bow the lower right target for me is always off . The picture I chose is a bit exaggerated because I had already been shooting circles for about 45 minutes but it serves purpose for this thread . My question is I can shoot lower left upper left center upper right fine but my lower right is normally off by ide say 3/4” -1&1/2” . Could it be something with my focus point on eyes? I can hit the inner dot about 7/10 times on all other targets but that one. Idk if it’s target panic or what ? I shoot quarter open stance straight arm level shoulder w arrow use a three point anchor everything just catch hell with lower right bullseye @nuts&bolts any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Post form photo, when aiming at lower right spot.
No hat, no long sleeves, wear shoes.
Tape/clamp camera phone to a ladder, with camera phone lens at ARROW height.

Slide ladder far away enough, that the camera phone can see the grass, can see your shoes,
can see all of you head to toe, can see all of the bow.

I pretty much know what you are doing/why you miss on the low right spot,
but want the photo to confirm.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Coaches corner would be a better forum.


----------



## Justlee9797 (Jun 1, 2021)

Potentially your draw length might be 1/4 to 1/2” too short


----------



## BowHunter123765 (Jan 11, 2021)

Are you shooting this for last?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

